# Can not DL Mobil1 Market



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

I have had mobile1 on my kindle before.  Trying to dowload again and keeps saying dl unsuccessful. I have accept 3rd party apps on so not sure what to try next.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm....could be a problem on the site's end.  I would restart the Kindle and try again.  And then try again tomorrow?  

Though it seems to me I had this problem once after I removed mobil1 and then tried to reinstall it.  I'll try to find where I posted about it.  (Though the site is actually 1mobile.  )

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you tried sideloading it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That may be what I had to do the last time, gina.  Good suggestion.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have 1Mobile on at least one of my Fires as an App.  Here's how I got it there:

First I made sure to allow apps from 'unknown' sources. . . .if you've had it on there before, I assume you've done that.  BUT, if you recently got an update, it's possible that got reset.  So I'd check it.

Go to the website via the browser:  www.1mobile.com

There will be a link there to d/l the market app.

You may have to then install it after download unless you have 'install automatically' set.  Once it d/l's you should see it as a notification if you pull down the bar and you can install it from there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good things to check, though it sounds like he's getting to the download it's just failing.  Which is why downloading the .apk to a different device and then sideloading it might be something to try.  I think I had to do that once when I had uninstalled and then re-installed the 1mobile market app.

Betsy


----------

